# Who has the right of way at the boat ramp?



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

I was at the ramp today, it is a double ramp and the place was empty except for myself and two other boaters. I was in one lane and at the time the other lane was empty, a boat pulls up, still the ramp is empty, before the guy in the boat can get down the dock to his truck another guy shows up to launch. Well the first guy(trying to hual out) starts to back in and the second guy(trying to launch) blocks him from the ramp and starts honking and cussing that he has the right of way. So who do you think has the right of way?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

First trailer to the water... but BE NICE!

ESPECIALLY if a trailer has been waiting... he goes first.

Jim


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

No one really has the right away, but common courtesy goes a long way. If you think this was bad, try the ramps on the weekend during the summer or even better on a holiday.

To answer your question if you are pulling out then drop someone off at the dock to go back the trailer down. This will get you "in line". If its busy do everyone else a favor and don't tie up to the dock while you are waiting, pull away from the dock and idle around waiting on your trailer to get in the water.

If you are putting the boat in the water you should have your equipment loaded and ready to go when you pull up to the ramp, if not do everyone a favor and load and unload away from the ramp. All you should really have to do when you get to the ramp is maybe put the plug in, and unsnap the strap.

Unless the 2nd guy literally cut the first guy off while the first guy was already in his truck and backing down, I'd say the 2nd guy had the right away in this case....


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

By the way... in Aviation there is an unwritten rule that says a "landing" aircraft has right of way over a "departing" airplane.

But once on the ground a "departing" airplane has right of way over "arriving" airplanes.

Theory is an airborne airplane may be fuel critical, but when they are both on the ground the departing aircraft needs the fuel more.

I'd think the same "courtesy" applies in case of boats... The departing boat has precedence over arriving boats. And "typically" as long as the motor starts, launching is a quicker maneuver than recovery.

But COURTESY is key.

Jim


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Reminds me of the incredible a-hole at a private ramp during Ivan. Trying to recover our boat. This a-hole has his trailer backed in WAITING ON HIS BOAT to get there from somewhere. I asked him how long we could expect to wait and he flipped me off.
So.... I loaded my boat on his trailer. Point delivered and jaw is healed. He was a big guy.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

That's funny. Probably very painful but still funny.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> Reminds me of the incredible a-hole at a private ramp during Ivan. Trying to recover our boat. This a-hole has his trailer backed in WAITING ON HIS BOAT to get there from somewhere. I asked him how long we could expect to wait and he flipped me off.
> So.... I loaded my boat on his trailer. Point delivered and jaw is healed. He was a big guy.


That was epic.......I'm still laughing!!!
I had an alike experience when a backed down trailer was waiting on a phantom boat to arrive...The thought of landing my boat on the awaiting trailer never crossed my mind...

Glad the jaw has healed!:laughing::laughing:

Jimmy


----------



## jmh41190 (Apr 8, 2010)

hjorgan said:


> Reminds me of the incredible a-hole at a private ramp during Ivan. Trying to recover our boat. This a-hole has his trailer backed in WAITING ON HIS BOAT to get there from somewhere. I asked him how long we could expect to wait and he flipped me off.
> So.... I loaded my boat on his trailer. Point delivered and jaw is healed. He was a big guy.


haha that's great


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

I think the comedy channel should put a camera at Navy Pt boat launch. It's not funny for the boaters there, but if you were watching it from a distance, it's pretty hilarious. 

Launching & retrieving should be a routine and work like a fine oiled machine. It's nice when you have regulars and everyone knows their role.

On a lighter note.... these ought to qualify for justifiable homicide:

* trailer blocking the ramp waiting to retrieve and boat is more than 120 seconds away.
* taking up both lanes of the ramp, whether launching or retrieving
* leaving your boat and/or trailer in the ramp lane after launching, instead of moving it to the beach or the end of the dock while you or your passengers go take their weekly dump
* allowing children to walk between the boat & truck....


----------



## sight fisher 131 (Aug 10, 2010)

I think the first trailer should have the right away.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Water Hazard said:


> No one really has the right away, but common courtesy goes a long way. If you think this was bad, try the ramps on the weekend during the summer or even better on a holiday.
> 
> To answer your question if you are pulling out then drop someone off at the dock to go back the trailer down. This will get you "in line". If its busy do everyone else a favor and don't tie up to the dock while you are waiting, pull away from the dock and idle around waiting on your trailer to get in the water.
> 
> ...


Basically I agree with this, however, there are times when boating with family, and or friends that may not be familiar, or comfortable operating a boat in tight quarters and/or backing a trailer. In these situations, you have no alternative than to tie up to the dock and go get the trailer. I've had only a few occasions that this happened and was always expeditious at taking care of business, but there have been a few assholes to deal with from time to time. Glad I rarely have to use a ramp anymore, because courtesy is in short supply these days.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> All you should really have to do when you get to the ramp is maybe put the plug in,


That should have already been done at the house before you left home.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Speaking of Navy Point Only in this case.

Do NOT.....I repeat Do Not pull straight forward after retrieving your boat to tie down.

You are in the way for another rig to pull forward and get straighted up to launch.

When you come out of the water.

Make a right hand turn and pull way down the parking lot to do your tie down.

By pulling straight forward to do your tie down you have effectively blocked the ramp all up. Larger / Longer boats are effected by this more than a puddle jumper.

This is simple Common Sense folks. Yet it happens all the time and the offenders do not see where they are wrong. Agh!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> That should have already been done at the house before you left home.


Bobby, I like to put the plug in right before I back the boat down so that any rain water that might have sat up in it while at the house will run to the back of the boat and drain out while on the way to the ramp...


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

There are no rules. In order for common places to function (boat ramps, especially public ones), cooperation is imperative. If we would politely communicate with each other when we arrive on site, most of the confusion would be avoided. I know that sometimes this can be difficult. 
Many factors are at play. Dock space can be a swing issue. 
Safety is paramount.
Try to be courteous. :whistling:


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

I forgot one big one......

It's ok to go Old Testament on anybody & their family that launches a single wave runner and takes up both lanes and/or takes more than 20 seconds to launch or retrieve those stinking things...


----------

